# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  errore nel trasferimento file

## c.t.

buongiorno,
ho trasferito il file creato con blustring (dich ann. iva) su quello sogei, è tutto ok.
invece con unico pf, trasferendo il file creato con blustring mi dice che c'è un errore nel caricamento del file che starebbe trasferendo: perchè?

----------


## sviluppatore

> buongiorno,
> ho trasferito il file creato con blustring (dich ann. iva) su quello sogei, è tutto ok.
> invece con unico pf, trasferendo il file creato con blustring mi dice che c'è un errore nel caricamento del file che starebbe trasferendo: perchè?

  Per quesiti come questo, vi è il servizio SOS

----------


## Esattore

SOS sarebbe l'assistenza a pagamento?

----------


## sviluppatore

> SOS sarebbe l'assistenza a pagamento?

  Abbiamo previsto diverse forme di assistenza in modo tale che il cliente possa calibrare la spesa in base alle proprie reali esigenze: CLICCA QUI

----------

